# natural ivf on donor cycle



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi I wanted to know if it is possible to have a more gentle IVF with donor eggs, I am looking to go to czech for donor eggs one will do natural ivf the other won't as they say not high success rate.  I don't really understand that much about ivf as I have never had it, but I have heard some women on non donor cycles go for natural ivf as they don't respond well to having their cylces suppressed. Why is natural IVF less successful and has anyone had it on donor eggs.


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi bottle of water

I don;t know much about natural IVF, but I think it involves IVF with fewer drugs, so you make fewer eggs.  I don't think it is possible with a fresh donor cycle, because at least one of you has to have your cycle artificially manipulated so that you are both at the right point in your cycles when the EC/ET take place.  If you are paying for a donor to produce eggs, you want her to produce as many as possible, to give yourself the maximum chance, so I don't see much point in putting her on a natural cycle.  If you don't want to have your own cycle manipulated, then unless you happen to be in synch with the donor anyway, your embryos will have to be frozen and a FET attempted, where you can work round your natural cycle.

Even with a so-called natural cycle, you still have to go through EC, fertilisation in a lab, growing the embies outside the womb, ET and possibly freezing of embryos, and none of that is exactly natural!  The only reason I can see why you might do it is if you have a problem with the IVF drugs, but there are a range of options and protocols the clinics can try.

Anyway, all the best with what you decide to do

Essex Girl x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Essex Girl

I probably wasn't explaining myself properly.  I wanted to take less drugs, and wondered if they could sync my natural cycle with the donor, and perhaps I take progesterone only.

thanks

Bowx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi BOW,

Sadly, this is not possible in the way you describe, as Essex Girl has explained.  As the recipient of donor eggs you have to take certain meds on a fresh cycle.  You have to be downregulated with a drug like decapeptyl (you may also have to take birth control pills as part of your suppression, but not all clinics do this). You will be synched with the donor's cycle, but this will still involve some sort of suppression, like BCPs or Prostrap etc. so you will be on meds like these.  Sometimes the donor is synched with the recipient's cycle, but it depends on how your clinic finds and prepares donors.  Again though, you will have to be on some kind of suppression.

You definitely have to take ostrogen and progesterone as your body does not make any of these hormones which are essential for you to get and remain pregnant - there is no way of avoiding this, I'm afraid.

As Essex Girl says, the only other way would be to freeze the embryos made from a donor cycle and then instead of downregulating, you can wait until after you have ovulated and then start the cycle. You will still need to take Oestrogen and progesterone.  I personally would not recommend this as the success rates will be much, much lower as well as quite difficult to coordinate.

I understand why you want to do this, but DE ivf is relatively low on meds compared to doing own egg ivf.

I would ask your clinic to clarify how they intend to synch. you with your donor, what meds. you will be taking and how long for and that should give you some idea.

Best,

Daisy
x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi daisy

Yes, my reasons is that i respond badly to hormone stuff, I couldn't stomach BCP when younger. But i have less hormones in my body now to battle with so should be easier I suppose. Thanks.


----------

